# Davetown Books



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's another part of Davetown.
































































Here's pictures of the entire build: http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/main-street-part-3/


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow that's some nice work, Is that the President out side of the Marijuana shop ?


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

KAL5 said:


> Wow that's some nice work, Is that the President out side of the Marijuana shop ?


Looks like him, huh


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

Is that the 'combat zone' in Boston? Do they still
have that?

Great job. Fun little details. (weeds in the walk
expansion joint)

I also liked the power lines. You make those?

Don


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking great! Rod Stewart would be envious... :thumbsup:


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow it's beautiful, nice work, I've tried to make buildings, I know how much work it takes


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Super great work there! The weathering on the Bug is spot on! That does look like the pres out in front of the head shop. 

Where did you get the fiat at?


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Super great work there! The weathering on the Bug is spot on! That does look like the pres out in front of the head shop.
> 
> Where did you get the fiat at?


The Fiat is made by Norev. They're really hard to find. This one started out as a blue car with a sunroof. I filled in the roof, painted it yellow and added a few details to make it look like my car.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice work. i hope mine will come out as well as yours.

but??? your streets, no parking?? seems like the streets either are for no parking zone or there not wide enough??


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

wingnut163 said:


> nice work. i hope mine will come out as well as yours.
> 
> but??? your streets, no parking?? seems like the streets either are for no parking zone or there not wide enough??


I make my dioramas so that they but up against each other. This one only has the parking lane. The street is part of the bank diorama directly across from the bookstore.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is not a model. it is real. great work Dave.


----------

